# RIP My Love 😭



## AnjuMunju (Sep 14, 2021)

Guys Yesterday was my budgie's last day..... I am still in a shock and sad. He was sitting at bottom of the cage and lately I get to know that when budgie is sitting at bottom it means it's about to die 🥺😭I will always love you ❤ Goodbye... And I also have her pair, will she survive alone in a Cage ? Or should I buy another budgie for her? She is moaning for her partner🥺


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. It is likely that the bird that died had been ill for a while, birds are masters at hiding illness. Therefore you need to keep a very close watch on your other bird for any signs of illness. Some birds do ok as a single bird it depends on the individual bird, is the bird at all tame and how much time do you spend with it? If you do decide to get another bird you must observe quarantine rules, this means keeping the birds in separate cages in separate rooms for 30-45 days. It would also be a good idea to locate an avian vet in case something comes up in the future that needs attention. You can do a search in this link by entering your country in the appropriate filed https://www.aav.org/search/custom.asp?id=1803


----------



## NAnlezarck (Sep 18, 2021)

Budgie love from Rudy and us to you. 🐥


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so sorry for your loss.

Fly high and soar freely little one; rest peacefully now.

You need to give the remaining budgie time to get used to the change.
Many budgies are fine as solo birds. It depends on their personality and how much time you spend with her on a regular and consistent basis.

There are many things to take into consideration before getting another bird.*
*Do you really want another pet*

*1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.
Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.
Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks.
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.*
*Quarantine your new bird!*
*Yes - Quarantine IS necessary*

*It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.
If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then finding an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience in dealing with small birds is the next best option.*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird*
*Introducing Two Budgies*
*
3. Flock Dynamics*
*Differences and Dynamics in Flocks*
*Your Harmonious Flock*
*
4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?
If the time comes when you decide to get your budgie a friend, I highly recommend considering getting a bird of the same gender from either a bird rescue organization or a shelter.
These budgies need a good, safe and loving forever home.*
*Why you should buy from a Reputable/Ethical Breeder rather than a Big Box Pet Store*

*5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?
Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine?*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense*


----------

